# Woman's Hour on women and infertility (4.9.12)



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

hello,
according to ******* (!) The chair of the Royal College of GPs will be speaking on Woman's Hour tomorrow (Tues, 4th Sept).  You can follow Clare here:
@clarercgp

She usually says sensible things 

For any of you with aTwitter account... she is asking for recommendations for what GPs should do to improve the experience of women affected by IF. 

Go on, you know you want to bombard her with patient experience!!!

x


----------

